# running a 50L Braumeister on a generator



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/13)

hey guys, i'm looking at buying a generator for my property and hoping to get one that'll also power my BM so that i can use it before i move

if any sparky's or guys a little more technical than i could tell me if this generator would work for my application that would be great?

http://www.tradetested.com.au/browse/generators/digital-inverter/petrol/2-7kva-digital-inverter-generator.html

or the next one up

http://www.tradetested.com.au/browse/generators/digital-inverter/petrol/3-5kva-digital-inverter-generator.html

obviously i would not be using it to power any other devices when using the BM

50L BM specs from the manual:

Braumeister 50l

Weight: 24 kg including internal fittings and lifting bows

Heating coil: 3200 Watt heating capacity

Pump: 2 x 23 Watt

Power connection: 230 V ~

Min. fuse protection: 16 Amp

thanks in advance

-DFT


----------



## A3k (4/3/13)

I'd say you'd want a bigger one.
The heating element is 3200 Watts, and the pumps are 23 each, so 3246 all up. This is a more than both of them (the bigger one quotes 2700W).

there's also the line:
Min. fuse protection: 16 Amp
but the generator is 15Amp outlets.


i'd be looking at a bigger one, but i'm no sparky.

Al


----------



## PeteQ (4/3/13)

The 3.5kVA generator mentions -

This high tech digital inverter generator provides 3000W of power at peak and 2700W at normal load (power factor 0.85)

Generators have power factor which pretty much means efficiency. So you can work out the generator size by kilovolt amps or kVA = (Volts x amps x power factor) / 1000.

If the 50L BM needs 3246 watts that is 3246 / 230 Volts = 14.11 amps

So you will need 230 Volts x 14.1 amps x 0.85 power factor / 1000 = 2.76kVA at normal load

I hope that helps...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/13)

that helps alot pete, thanks

thank you as well A3k


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/13)

just as an update, i ended up going for this

http://www.tradetested.com.au/browse/generators/traditional/petrol/4-5kva-petrol-generator.html

it's heavier and louder but the same cost as the others i was looking at, and it well exceeds what i would need to run not only a BM but anything else i would need


----------



## komodo (5/3/13)

Question - is there no mains available?

Personally I'd go for a known generator brand and I'd be looking at something 8kVa or larger and either LPG or diesel. Petrol gensets are not my cup of tea for HD running (I run a petrol 2kVa inverter but my industrials are all LPG or diesel - I much prefer the diesels but they have to be run regularly because of algae growth)


----------



## seamad (5/3/13)

As they don't mention what type of sine wave it produces it's likely not a pure one, but a square/modified one which may not operate the electronic side of the brewmaster or other appliances like computers etc.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/13)

thanks seamad, i'll ask the question

there is mains at the new place and i'll be putting in a 15 amp plug in the garage

problem is all my power tools are electric so i need a generator to use them away from the house or to replace them all

i'm seeing if i can buy one that will also be able to power my BM so that i can use it at my current place for another 6-8 months. it's not a priority, but it would be nice


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/13)

thanks again for all the help guys, i'm now looking at this one

http://www.gtmall.com.au/digital-sinewave-inverter-generator-remote-start-5-0kva.html

just waiting to hear back from the company


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/3/13)

Looking that over, those who are leasing and/or don't want to have a sparky wire in new circuits, that 5kva jobby might just solve the problem and at a reasonable cost. If your renting .... you get to take it with you.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/4/13)

the last one i was looking at from gtmall i ended up buying, it came out pretty quickly and only cost $28 for delivery

I tested it yesterday and unfortunatly it's no good for the BM, once the heating coil turns on the generator overloads switching the BM off


----------



## brad81 (6/11/17)

PeteQ said:


> The 3.5kVA generator mentions -
> 
> This high tech digital inverter generator provides 3000W of power at peak and 2700W at normal load (power factor 0.85)
> 
> ...



Yes mate, that does a lot.

DarkFaerytale, did you end up finding one, or did you just wait it out until you moved?


----------

